# Flying with kids



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

Hello everybody
We'll be flying out there to join my husband next week!!!! But need some advice from those of you who did it with children, in my case a toddler ( 3 yo ) and 2 babies, 8 mo..
Had extra care in looking for the right flights but if you have any recomendations feel free!!!!
We leave Lisbon late afternoon and arrive in Paris around 10 in the evening, next flight is done mostly during the night...i'm hoping they'll sleep most of the time but since it's their first time don't know what to expect...i'll take colouring books, lots of crayons, storybooks, some toys for the twins and of course favourite food but should i take anything else???
I think that because of the date being so close it's starting to freeze my brain...
Thanks


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Check with your airline if they will provide milk. When my kids where toddlers, we used travel sickness medication for them during flights. Works wonders and keeps the kids calm. A good airline used to provide colouring books crayons etc, but dont know now given they are all out to screw every penny out the customer now.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't have kids, but as a long-time sufferer of other people's kids on planes (i do love kids actually, honest! ) i'd suggest you bring some sweets (or something for them to suck on during take-off/landing) to help them relieve pressure in their ears if they haven't yet learnt to do so naturally.

Most airlines will provide something for kids, so you might want to ask beforehand.
If you intend on bringing food/drink on-board, make sure you're clear about what's permitted. Airlines are quite particular, even with things like baby's milk.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Make sure that you book cots well in advance. I do agree with the advice re the sweets. Even for an adult, the pressure can cause quite bad earaches.

I travelled with Emirates and they provided colouring books for children as well as a toy. There was a baby on board who was quite 'agitated' and the air hostess even helped the mother calm the baby down.

I'm not sure whether airlines still provide milk but I know that they will warm it up for you. It might be better to bring your own - I seem to see a lot of people doing that!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree with all of the above however, just to point out that you should check with your airline regarding the milk, as you know, there is the 100ml rule when going through security checks at the airport. There are special rules regarding this. 

Have a pleasant and safe trip and good luck in your new life!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

tuga said:


> ...i'll take colouring books, lots of crayons, storybooks, some toys for the twins and of course favourite food but should i take anything else???:


Valium and alchohol...

seriously though...make use of other passengers to help out...it is hard work!


----------



## lkgriffith (Aug 20, 2008)

Stickers also keep a toddler occupied on along flight. Fot the babies, make sure you have a change of clothes (maybe even a shirt for yourself) just in case of accidents--you don't want to be uncomfortable the whole time if something happens on the way! Eight months old is not a bad age for plane travel, as they are not walking yet, but maybe they can sit up, which helps. I only have a 2 year old so I have only done overseas flying with her, which doesn't compare to multiple kids. But if it were me I would rally get your 3 year old excited about helping you on the trip!!!


----------



## Dot5 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion? Get one of those little personal DVD players with headphones and stock up on kids' movies and TV shows on DVD. It will at least help the 3 yo !!  Also, I believe you can get a double Baby Bjorn (I had one when my twins were babies) to walk them up and down at the same time. It's a little rough on your back though! Good luck to you!


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi tuga,
Most airlines are well equipped to deal with most eventualities, and will provide toys and crayons for your children. It may help to book something like the Marhaba service to help you when you get off the plane and get you through visa pickup, passport control and baggage claim.
Good luck


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I can highly recommend the Marhaba service at DXB, I always used them when we had clients coming to visit Dubai. Not expensive and very, very efficient!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I can highly recommend the Marhaba service at DXB, I always used them when we had clients coming to visit Dubai. Not expensive and very, very efficient!


I agree with you. My company booked them when I arrived. I never knew that you could clear immigration in under 5 mins! Absolutely brilliant - I intend to use them when my parents visit!


----------



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

Thank you to all!!! 
Took notes on all your advices, including the one mentioning Valium and alcohol , and i'm going to ask for the marhaba service!!! Just hope everything goes smoothly so i don't go crazy!!!!


----------

